# General Topics > Vivarium, Terrarium & Enclosure Discussion >  cleaning vivarium glass

## DartfrogDan

what cleaning product should i use when cleaning the glass on the front doors,if any?
cheers Dan    :Smile:

----------


## Carlos

Hi Dan!  If cleaning from dirt I use a damp paper towel.  If for water spots; a paper towel (or cellulose sponge) soaked in a bit of apple vinegar and followed with one damp with water for rinse should do the trick. For older water stains you might need to let the vinegar soak in for a while.  Good luck  :Frog Smile:  !

----------


## Heather

You can also use an aquarium scraper for those tough calcium spots.

----------


## DartfrogDan

thanks i thought about using a pet safe disinfectant but wasn't sure if they were safe for dart frog or if i would need them.

----------


## Lynn

I use shower squeegees everyday. ( I found 3 small ones) Each dart tank has it's own.

squeegee, Bath - Bed Bath & Beyond

If there is an area where water spots are an issue , I use a clean single edged razor blade. If you have to scrape water spots areas keep it moist so no dust is created/made airborne.

Lynn

----------


## DartfrogDan

thanks for all the advice,i will probably be using distilled water for spraying to avoid mineral deposits on the glass.but will still invest in a squeegee :Smile:

----------


## DartEd

Distilled water and a paper towel is what I use.

----------


## Luke

Ive thought about this too for our whites tree frogs, Im wondering in the UK what i can get hold of and use to clean water marks off, without using something that the frogs will absorb?

----------


## Brian

> Ive thought about this too for our whites tree frogs, Im wondering in the UK what i can get hold of and use to clean water marks off, without using something that the frogs will absorb?


The razor blade mentioned above is a chemical free way to clean glass. Keep it wet as Lynn suggested. Any kind of water can be used for this as long as you dry it thoroughly afterward with a paper towel. Just be sure you don't cut the silicone on the tank, the frogs, or yourself :Smile: .

----------


## Luke

> The razor blade mentioned above is a chemical free way to clean glass. Keep it wet as Lynn suggested. Any kind of water can be used for this as long as you dry it thoroughly afterward with a paper towel. Just be sure you don't cut the silicone on the tank, the frogs, or yourself.


brilliant thanks ive still got razors from when I had a marine tank, bonus

----------


## Heather

The aquarium scraper is very similar to the blade way. It's a less sharp metal edged scraper that you gently slide along the glass. The spots come right off. Have a damp paper towel ready and follow with it as you slide the scraper along. Both the blade method and the scraper work well. 

Here's an example of one. Mine is a more simple version.
http://m.petsmart.com/mt/www.petsmar...n_jtt_redirect

The spots are from mineral deposits in the spring or tap water. If you use distilled water for misting you should not have any spots unless your soaking water splashes on the glass  :Smile: .

----------


## Meefloaf

hey guys, almost ready to kick off my build, need to clean the glass in prep for me beginning to start getting my background done, isopropyl alcohol has been suggested, does this need washing off itself tho ?

----------

